# New indoor racing in southern Ohio.



## Hillbilly W/RC (Oct 5, 2005)

A new Indoor track just opened this weekend in piketon Ohio. It has new ozite carpet and amb system. It is at the 23 Southbound Flea Market. They are racing onroad, oval, and mini trucks for now. A couple of numbers to call for times are 740-222-4126 ask for Todd. 740-289-4151 and ask for steve. There is a hobby shop there and plenty of pit room. It is not hard to find it is right on state route 23 going south about 5 miles below Piketon, Ohio, above Portsmouth about 15 miles. Another number to call just for some info is 740-493-3013. From Columbus just come down 23, and from Cincinnati go east on 32 then south on 23 about 5 miles. I am sure he is racing this Friday and Saturday but not sure what times I know he is open all day before that so if you want to just try it out first they are open I think at 9 am. I can answer some questions here too. It is called Adrenaline RC. When I get his website I will post it as well. There is an indoor paintball field there too, it is a pretty cool place.


----------



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

*questions*

What size is the track and how far from K-c raceway? He might have better luck if he runs oval another night than saturday as he may get some Columbus and Cincy cars.


----------



## ThunderQuaker (Nov 8, 2006)

*Track Location*



Shane Mugavin said:


> What size is the track and how far from K-c raceway? He might have better luck if he runs oval another night than saturday as he may get some Columbus and Cincy cars.


Just ran across this post... I'm the webmaster of the track....

We are about 15miles south of K-C raceway. I should know. I live about 1 mile away from K-C raceway  

We race on Saturdays... indoor offroad in the mornings starting at noon and carpet oval racing starts at 6:00pm.

Carpet oval racing is only during the winter time right now. Indoor offroad racing is year round. Check out our site for more track info, pics, and our message board: 

http://www.southboundraceway.com

--Barry


----------

